# Halp for foreign potential-AC'08-attendees.



## ~TheBlackRabbit (Jul 22, 2007)

'lo guys.

I'm seriously planning on trying to get to AC next year, but I have the irritating handicap of living in another country. The UK, to be exact. I was just sticking this up here to garner as much help and words of wisdom, tips and/or tricks from those who have either journeyed from foreign countries to AC in the past, or who have had friends who made the journey.

Basically, how much am I looking at to fly there and back, on top of 'con expenditures and basic "staying alive" costs? How long should I plan for, since I know going there and back for the weekend of the 'con alone is a little daft. Should I plan to head out there early to stay with friends going to AC beforehand, or plan to stay later to go *back* with friends who went, and then make my way home from where they live? Or is it in fact *better* to just make a weekend out of it?

The more experiences, good and bad, the better. Any advice you can give to a Brit wanting to make it to AC next year, would be greatly appreciated. Even sharing what your own plans were, how you saved up for the trip, etc, would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeanC (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I'm not in the UK, but I'm pretty close - in Dublin to be exact. I've been to AC four times. Transatlantic plane fare costs in the region of about 600 Euros, which is about 420 pounds in British money. Check online for prices from your city. British Airways, Virgin Atlantic or some of the American carriers like Delta or US Airways will have routes from the UK to US. 
Hotel room was about $110 a night or thereabouts, which would make it about 220 pounds for four nights. If you share with a couple of other furs it'll be cut down of course.
For spending money I'd bring at least $1000 ( 500 pounds ), as besides food, you'll probably end up buying a ton of stuff in the dealer's room.
Yeah, it'd be a bit silly to go all that distance for just the con. Everytime I went I spent one or two weeks in the US, usually going to the con first, then going off on another trip with a friend. We've gone places like New York, Disneyworld and Canada afterwards. 
Hope you make it to AC 08.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 14, 2007)

To save the most quid your biggest bet is to get your ticket early. At least four months out. Given AnthroCon's dates, waiting to a month or two out will cost you and cost you dear. Especially since the summer is high tourist season, those planes get booked fast.

I've made the trip to AnthroCon several times from Germany, so I know where you're coming from. Costs of the flight can be anywhere from $600 to $1000 (divided by 2 for quid) depending on when you get the flight. SeanC outlined the rest fairly well, and I agree with his stance on having at least $1,000 set aside for travel and "oh shit!" money. Aka, a "just in case" fund. Always have a backup plan in a foreign country. =)

NOTE: Also, do not carry all of the money with you in cash unless you can avoid it. Credit cards are the essential when traveling. Cash is good, too, but having credit will save yer hide.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 15, 2007)

You may also want to seek information on Anthrocon's forums. The information given here meshes well with the advice given to other UK attendees who have asked similar questions there, plus you may acquire additional bits of less-obvious-but-still-useful information from others who have "been there done that". 

---PCJ


----------

